# Sleeping elephant woken up to be shot for US hunting TV show.



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

God how sick can you get?

Sleeping elephant woken up to be shot | Africa Geographic Blog

.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

There are some real sickos out there ,its hearbreaking to even think about, 
There is a pic on facebook of a poor pregnant wolf with her womb cut out WHY? how does anyone get pleasure out of these cruel acts?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its a shame it didn't wake up sooner and trample the life out of them first.
Poor elephant didn't stand a chance. Pure evil.

I saw a documentary a while ago, there are places they breed lions and captivity for so called hunting, they release them but feed them with staked down meat so they are easy targets, so the lions don't have a chance either.

Both the people who organise these so called hunts and the people who pay t go on them are as bad as each other.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Absolutely disgusting. The assholes that did that need shooting themselves.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

What sick evil people.
They seem to be every where. These men are weak B***ards that feel big when they have a gun.
Hope they shoot themselves one day!!


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Sick. Very sick. Especially the part where they congratulation themselves afterwards, yeah they must be really proud of themselves for shooting a half asleep elephant. And for contributing to the disgusting trade in ivory - hear them going on about how much ivory the elephant had - thought ivory trade was illegal now guess I was wrong!! Hunting like this should be banned. Any hunting for sport should be absolutely outlawed, disgusting practice that it is.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*How on gods earth do these people get such pleasure from wiping a beautiful life away! And humans still think they are the superior species on this planet?*


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *How on gods earth do these people get such pleasure from wiping a beautiful life away! And humans still think they are the superior species on this planet?*


Exactly Janice, at least the true so called animals usually only hunt to eat and sustain themselves and even then only take what the need. We are about the only ones I can think of that hunt for so called fun and so glory.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

[email protected]@king 845t4rd5!

My grandmother always told me that you should never wish ill of anyone and I've always considered those words as a mark of respect to her.

Today, after watching the video, I'm sad to say I've proved to be something of a disappointment.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Zaros said:


> [email protected]@king 845t4rd5!
> 
> My grandmother always told me that you should never wish ill of anyone and I've always considered those words as a mark of respect to her.
> 
> Today, after watching the video, I'm sad to say I've proved to be something of a disappointment.


Under the circumstances Zaros I think Granny would make an exception.!!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Utterly terrible and something which exposes the lie that such acts are 'sport'. It's not, it's blatant bloodlust. Killing for no other reason than sick-minded gratification.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

jaycee05 said:


> There are some real sickos out there ,its hearbreaking to even think about,
> There is a pic on facebook of a poor pregnant wolf with her womb cut out WHY? how does anyone get pleasure out of these cruel acts?


Heartbreaking Wolves are a species that are especially vilified, many brutally tortured before they are killed. I've been following the shocking treatment of the wolves of the Yellowstone region & Northern Rockies, hard to believe this is how a western country treats wildlife in the 21st century. Politics triumphing over science & morality once again! - just the same as our badger cull. The govts, the anti wolf & badger brigade bring shame on our countries & misery & suffering the countryside.



Sled dog hotel said:


> Its a shame it didn't wake up sooner and trample the life out of them first.
> Poor elephant didn't stand a chance. Pure evil.
> 
> I saw a documentary a while ago, there are places they breed lions and captivity for so called hunting, they release them but feed them with staked down meat so they are easy targets, so the lions don't have a chance either.
> ...


Now that I would have LOVED to see! I don't have a violent nature but sometimes I think I could commit flamin murder!

Your post reminded me of this I saw a few weeks ago, showing an example of the shocking treatment lions bred for canned hunts are subjected to. Canned hunting - Vegetarian Friend Some people try to excuse canned hunting by saying its good for conservation, they are liars!





gorgeous said:


> Absolutely disgusting. The assholes that did that need shooting themselves.





jill3 said:


> What sick evil people.
> They seem to be every where. These men are weak B***ards that feel big when they have a gun.
> Hope they shoot themselves one day!!


I couldn't agree more!



Phoenix24 said:


> Sick. Very sick. Especially the part where they congratulation themselves afterwards, yeah they must be really proud of themselves for shooting a half asleep elephant. And for contributing to the disgusting trade in ivory - hear them going on about how much ivory the elephant had - thought ivory trade was illegal now guess I was wrong!! Hunting like this should be banned. Any hunting for sport should be absolutely outlawed, disgusting practice that it is.


Have you seen this Phoenix? What a great judge, she saw straight through the revolting Safari Club lies. Latest News - LionAid



JANICE199 said:


> *How on gods earth do these people get such pleasure from wiping a beautiful life away! And humans still think they are the superior species on this planet?*





Sled dog hotel said:


> Exactly Janice, at least the true so called animals usually only hunt to eat and sustain themselves and even then only take what the need. We are about the only ones I can think of that hunt for so called fun and so glory.


A lot wont admit they hunt for the pleasure of killing, they try to dupe people by claiming they're aiding conservation, or hunting for the pot - All liars!



Zaros said:


> [email protected]@king 845t4rd5!
> 
> My grandmother always told me that you should never wish ill of anyone and I've always considered those words as a mark of respect to her.
> 
> Today, after watching the video, I'm sad to say I've proved to be something of a disappointment.





Sled dog hotel said:


> Under the circumstances Zaros I think Granny would make an exception.!!


I'm sure of it. I only wish there was such a thing as karma.



Knightofalbion said:


> Utterly terrible and something which exposes the lie that such acts are 'sport'. It's not, it's blatant bloodlust. Killing for no other reason than sick-minded gratification.


Absolutely! and this just proves it KOA Latest News - LionAid

,


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

I suspect that elephant was not actually sleeping as the caption says but had been darted and was coming round... I believe these 'companies' do offer a guaranteed kill, which only adds to my suspicions. 

An article I saw from 2011 claimed the going rate to shoot an elephant was $30,000 - $40.000 ...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Knightofalbion said:


> I suspect that elephant was not actually sleeping as the caption says but had been darted and was coming round... I believe these 'companies' do offer a guaranteed kill, which only adds to my suspicions.
> 
> An article I saw from 2011 claimed the going rate to shoot an elephant was $30,000 - $40.000 ...


You could well be right KOA, disgusting depraved people whatever the truth.

Ive seen quite a few pics of hunters with white AND black Rhino, both species under grave threat from poachers as it is & there are only around 5,000 black rhino left on the flippin planet! One pic has the grinning hunters posing with a poor shot rhino with the stars & stripes flag draped over its back! No compassion, no respect - vile! Basically if you've got enough money you can shoot anything, no matter how endangered.


----------

